# IGCSE IBCC Equivalence Documents Required?



## Azamio (Sep 13, 2011)

can any ex-igcse/olevel students shed some light on the matter? i have given igcse from saudi arabia

-do i need to provide "documentry evidence of studies from abroad"
-do i need to print the whole SYLLABUS for each subject and attach it???
-where do i attest the certificates and where to i get "proof of registration of certificate"

THANKS IN ADVANCE ALL I REALLY APPRECIATE FEEDBACK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

If you have passed Pak Studies, Urdu and Islamiat as well in GCSE then you dont need to provide any proof because they will use these three plus 5 other subjects for equivalence. If you haven't done these three then you will have prove some how that you passed your IGCSE from abroad. If you look at the IBCC equivalence form then you will see that they ask for following documents:

*Documents to be attached:*



Documentary evidence of studies abroad. Original passport and attested photocopies, duly endorsed with visas of country concerned, in case of students from abroad.
Proof of registration for the Certificate/Diploma.
Attested copy of N.I.C. or Form ‘B’ of applicant/parent or tenderer.
Original & attested photocopy (back to back) of each Certificate/Diploma obtained from abroad alongwith English translation from National University of Modern Languages, Islamabad or from the concerned Embassy.
Printed / Photocopy of the syllabus from the official record of the institution conferring the Certificate (English version only). 
Attested copy of earlier SSC equivalence certificate issued by IBCC/Copy of documents.
Original Provisional Certificate/Copy of letter with marks already issued by IBCC, if any.
In case of foreign national, nomination letter from EAD concerned embassy and admission letter from University/College must be provided. 
Certificates/Diplomas with plastic quoting are not acceptable for issuance of SSC/HSSC Equivalence Certificate. If the certificates of O/A level are plastic quoted, provide statement of result (s) (in original) or verified copies from the British Council. 
In case Duplicate certificate is required, the following formalities must be fulfilled:
Application for issuance of duplicate equivalence certificate 
Photocopy of previous equivalence certificate 
Double fee 
Advertisement in a newspaper for loss of equivalence certificate
An affidavit, duly attested by 1[SUP]st[/SUP] class Magistrate on stamp paper of Rs.50/-

 

So you can show your passport with the visa, entry and exit stumps on the passport when you travelled abraod. You can also give them name of the school and its addressas well where you studied in Saudi Arabia. Your school should be able to provide you proof of registraton of IGCSE exams. If you took exams in private then you might have some documentation from OCR, AQA etc... or a roll number slip etc.... 

I think with passport showing that you were abroad during your exam period will be sufficient.

You dont need to attach syllabus for IGCSE equivalence as they know all about IGCSE and do thousands of them every year.

Any Government Employee of 17 grade and above can attest the photo copies of your certificates.

regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## Azamio (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks for the clarification! really appreciate it!


----------

